

How 11 Startups With Billion-Dollar Valuations Actually Make Money - thankuz
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-do-all-those-billion-dollar-startups-make-money-2011-8

======
mathattack
Interesting. One can argue that equity valuations are too high but these firms
should be able to survive a downturn. They have profits and are not too
dependent on other startups as customers. This is a big departure from 2000.
Most of the 11 listed could survive years with a depressed NASDAQ even if IPOs
dry up.

